# My Favorite Kitchen T-Shirt....



## ajhuff (Sep 6, 2011)

Since I secured my order I'm now willing to pass along. No affiliation other than I love this design.








http://shirt.woot.com/friends.aspx?k=20849

-AJ


----------



## Eamon Burke (Sep 6, 2011)

I am not an impulsive man, and have never purchased anything on w00t. But I just got paid today, and that might be about to change.

*edit* yes, it just did. Thanks for the tip off!


----------



## Vertigo (Sep 6, 2011)

I got a couple of Woot shirts hanging out in the back of my closet. Some great designs pop up now and then, but they print on that American Apparel nonsense pseudo-fabric, just feels creepy to wear.


----------



## Chef Niloc (Sep 7, 2011)

Should read
Staff!
Was a good day when Chef dont have to use his AK


----------



## Eamon Burke (Sep 7, 2011)

Chef Niloc said:


> Should read
> Staff!
> Was a good day when Chef dont have to use his AK



:rofl2:


----------



## jmforge (Sep 7, 2011)

LMAO. That is great. Can we call that the Kitchen Ninja shirt?


----------

